# "Autumn Trees"



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

16" x 20" done with Liquitex Basics acrylics. This is still classified as a WIP until I find out what else I want to do with it...in my opnion it's not as good as my first two, as I find it harder to work with lighter colors than darker...something about the contrast...it just throws me off when there's too much light. 

The mid-field tree looks a little too much like a mushroom, so I may change that. And the foreground tree isn't shaded properly and has no definition in it's shadow (the shadow is a flat Mars Black right now), so I'll be changing that sometime in the future.

I'm waiting on my new brushes to arrive (delivered today while I'm here at work): #10 filbert, #8 round, #2 liner, #000 round, #8 fan. Then I'll be able to get in and do the detail that I want, as well as provide a better layer over the grass with the filbert or the fan.

Just thought I'd be honest and even throw the bad paintings up for critique, lol.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the colors you used! I find this to be your best one yet. 

Dont know if it is intentional or not (just lending a thought) your trees in the distance seem to only cast shadows of their trunks, and not the branches/foliage. Because they are so dense, I would imagine they would create some sort of shadow.

Keep it up, you truly are only getting better and better!


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, thank you for the compliment, Stonezephyr! I wasn't too sure about this one, because I had to redo the grass quite a number of times. For instance, before adding any detail to the tree, I attempted to paint leaves in the grass...as you can see from the attached image, that didn't look too great...more like someone spilled a can of cake sprinkles on the ground ;-)

You're right about those shadows...I keep missing things here and there, but I'm learning more every day, as I get bored, learn different techniques on the internet, and then try them out when I get home ;-)


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know, maybe it's because or what my eyes WANT to see, stonezephyr, but I see some foliage shadow implied in the darkening of the foreground.


----------

